# Dewalt 680 GYROSCOPIC SCREWDRIVER



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk. You came to the wrong place. Questions about DeWalt power tools should be posted on our sister (and we mean “sister”) site PlumberTalk.

ElectricianTalk is for professional electricians only. Electricians don’t use DeWalt tools but you will find a few dumb plumbers on PlumberTalk who do since they don’t know any better. Good luck.

IBTL


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

99cents said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk. You came to the wrong place. Questions about DeWalt power tools should be posted on our sister (and we mean “sister”) site PlumberTalk.
> 
> ElectricianTalk is for professional electricians only. Electricians don’t use DeWalt tools but you will find a few dumb plumbers on PlumberTalk who do since they don’t know any better. Good luck.
> 
> IBTL


Pretty funny, good one. 
Dewalt quit making the old style screwdriver that was 7.4 volt.
I bought a Milwaukee battery screwdriver, but don't like the design.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually, if you find a good one, let us know. I had a small Milwaukee but it crapped out. Then I bought a Bosch 12V with a pivoting head which is cool but kind of bulky.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Actually, if you find a good one, let us know. I had a small Milwaukee but it crapped out. Then I bought a Bosch 12V with a pivoting head which is cool but kind of bulky.



I feel your pain. I have three of the little Milwaukee drivers, the batteries are all shot.

I do still use the DeWalt 7.2v screwdriver.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Wonder how gyroscopic control compares to a good variable speed trigger...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Wouldn’t this be gyroscopic? It’s kinda Dewalt?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Wonder how gyroscopic control compares to a good variable speed trigger...


I don't think the gyro has anything to do with speed just direction, which seems awkward in a way to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> Wouldn’t this be gyroscopic? It’s kinda Dewalt?


No it's much more a fixed rotational device.

The gyro model has a free floating (read annoying) drive action.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Having used the Bosch, Milwaukee, and 7.2v DeWalt I'll stick with the latter until it dies then I'd go for the Milwaukee and hope they made better batteries. 

The size and weight of Lil Red makes it a great tool. 

Seems some places still have the 7.2v DeWalt (new old stock).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I picked up one of these from the clearance rack at Blowes for about twenty bucks. It works but isn’t very powerful. It has a switch to manual so you can tighten up the last half turn by hand. I like the concept because it’s almost the same size as a normal driver. It also has a built in NCVT.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@Coppersmith gave it a good review in this thread

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/stick-cordless-screwdriver-272430/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I picked up one of these from the clearance rack at Blowes for about twenty bucks. It works but isn’t very powerful. It has a switch to manual so you can tighten up the last half turn by hand. I like the concept because it’s almost the same size as a normal driver. It also has a built in NCVT.


I looked at several stores for that after you posted it the first time just for the size of it.

That's also the good thing about the Milwaukee, it fits in a pocket or pouch easily.

The Bosch is just an awkward size and no easy way to carry.

The DeWalt fits in a hammer loop.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

I have and use the crap out of my 680 and it has been a game changer for me really!
Not only does it change direction by Gyro action but is also speed sensitive based on the speed of your turning it and it is easy to feather the speed as needed for sure.

I have 2 of them and would buy another for sure if one died.

No one has yet to comment on the actual model you ask about.

The other great thing for me about this one is how small the charger is and that I can carry it in my Veto which is pretty handy.
I also have a Compact 18v Dewalt and the same thing applies,the charger is so small that I don't really understand how no other manufacturer has done the same?

So far for me the Yellow has been solid too but I still drive the Red all day long.

No Dewalt huh?

I wish I was smart enough to Plumb sometimes.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

DeWalt DCF680, pistol grip or straight Pwr screwdriver with clutch 
DeWalt DCF682, replaced the model DCF680 in-line design only does not have pistol grip option nor does it have the adjustable clutch of the earlier model. 
At one point I went to adjust the 680’s clutch and found that I locked up the clutch. I purchased a new screwdriver but found that the 680 had replaced by the model 682 so maybe DeWalt decided to discontinue the early model because I wasn’t the only one that had clutch problems. 
I used DeWalt DCF682 all the time for light-duty and find that I have been neglecting my standard screwdrivers and only use them for torqueing electrical connections. A power screwdriver saves a lot of time for removing those long switch and outlet your screws or while holding a heavy light fixture and removing those screws. It takes a bit of getting used to pushing the trigger and remembering that you had to twist your wrist in the direction that you want to screw to go but once that becomes automatic the driver quickly becomes indispensable. I like the early Panasonic tools and Milwaukee but their price got a bit prohibitive. It’s a good tool for the money just don’t use it like a drywall screw gun.
My review: Big advantages size it’ll fit in your tool pouch, its great for light-duty applications


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AVService said:


> I have and use the crap out of my 680 and it has been a game changer for me really!
> Not only does it change direction by Gyro action but is also speed sensitive based on the speed of your turning it and it is easy to feather the speed as needed for sure.
> 
> I have 2 of them and would buy another for sure if one died.
> ...


Yellow and Decker does get it right sometimes. They make good laser levels.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk. You came to the wrong place. Questions about DeWalt power tools should be posted on our sister (and we mean “sister”) site PlumberTalk.
> 
> ElectricianTalk is for professional electricians only. Electricians don’t use DeWalt tools but you will find a few dumb plumbers on PlumberTalk who do since they don’t know any better. Good luck.
> 
> IBTL


Don't you mean WoodButcherTalk? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> I picked up one of these from the clearance rack at Blowes for about twenty bucks. It works but isn’t very powerful. It has a switch to manual so you can tighten up the last half turn by hand. I like the concept because it’s almost the same size as a normal driver. It also has a built in NCVT.


For some reason anything with a built in NCVT seems cheesy to me. Example Gardner Bender tools. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> For some reason anything with a built in NCVT seems cheesy to me. Example Gardner Bender tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Says the guy who quoted the bee gees!
But I do concur. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> I have and use the crap out of my 680 and it has been a game changer for me really!
> Not only does it change direction by Gyro action but is also speed sensitive based on the speed of your turning it and it is easy to feather the speed as needed for sure.
> 
> I have 2 of them and would buy another for sure if one died.
> ...


There isn't that much to 'plumb' chit flows downhill normally at 1/4" per foot.

To me the 680 looks more like a gimmicky homeowner/handyman thing than a serious driver.

At the companies I've worked for ol'yeller doesn't stand up to abuse. It didn't stand up for me just working on my own properties.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mack Fisher said:


> DeWalt DCF680, pistol grip or straight Pwr screwdriver with clutch
> DeWalt DCF682, replaced the model DCF680 in-line design only does not have pistol grip option nor does it have the adjustable clutch of the earlier model.
> At one point I went to adjust the 680’s clutch and found that I locked up the clutch. I purchased a new screwdriver but found that the 680 had replaced by the model 682 so maybe DeWalt decided to discontinue the early model because I wasn’t the only one that had clutch problems.
> I used DeWalt DCF682 all the time for light-duty and find that I have been neglecting my standard screwdrivers and only use them for torqueing electrical connections. A power screwdriver saves a lot of time for removing those long switch and outlet your screws or while holding a heavy light fixture and removing those screws. It takes a bit of getting used to pushing the trigger and remembering that you had to twist your wrist in the direction that you want to screw to go but once that becomes automatic the driver quickly becomes indispensable. I like the early Panasonic tools and *Milwaukee but their price got a bit prohibitive. *It’s a good tool for the money just don’t use it like a drywall screw gun.
> My review: Big advantages size it’ll fit in your tool pouch, its great for light-duty applications



I believe the 4v Milwaukee is the exact price as the DW 680.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the 682 I believe, non pistol grip model and it really is super handy. I keep it in my service pouch and it saves tons of time pulling receptacles/panel covers/ etc. Battery lasts forever and the I think it was only like $60


----------



## joed9988 (May 20, 2018)

*I own one*

I used the hammer lil blue one first and it was nice but like the other guy said it wasn't very powerful. So i bought he dewalt gyroscopic drill and its nice i can screw a drywall screw into stud with it but it takes a longer then just using my impact. my biggest complaint is that sometimes i just wish it was a normal screw gun that i could just pull the trigger and didn't have to twist my wrist to engage it. but its very light and small and the battery's charge quickly.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

Hertz Hound photo of the spiral screwdriver brought a rush of nostalgia, as a kid I would sometimes help my uncle installing hardware using a push drill to make a pilot hole then the spiral screwdriver to drive home a slotted screw.
I remember the 50s Bell System installer amount of 42A terminal block using the same pre-battery automatic tools. 
They were pretty good tell your screwdriver blade slipped off the slotted screw and damaged the customers wall. I think I’ll dig one out and play with it though stick to battery-powered tools on the jobsite.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joed9988 said:


> I used the hammer lil blue one first and it was nice but like the other guy said it wasn't very powerful. So i bought he dewalt gyroscopic drill and its nice i can screw a drywall screw into stud with it but it takes a longer then just using my impact. my biggest complaint is that sometimes *i just wish it was a normal screw gun that i could just pull the trigger* and didn't have to twist my wrist to engage it. but its very light and small and the battery's charge quickly.



That is exactly what comes off as handy homeowner to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mack Fisher said:


> Hertz Hound photo of the spiral screwdriver brought a rush of nostalgia, as a kid I would sometimes help my uncle installing hardware using a push drill to make a pilot hole then the spiral screwdriver to drive home a slotted screw.
> I remember the 50s Bell System installer amount of 42A terminal block using the same pre-battery automatic tools.
> They were pretty good tell your screwdriver blade slipped off the slotted screw and damaged the customers wall. I think I’ll dig one out and play with it though stick to battery-powered tools on the jobsite.


One of the first tasks I ever did on my Uncle's jobs was put sheetmetal screws in duct work joints. 

Bang a starter hole with an awl and drive a #8x1/2" slotted screw....tons o fun..


----------



## joed9988 (May 20, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is exactly what comes off as handy homeowner to me.


not sure im understanding what your saying sounds like your calling me a handy homeowner ? because ? i use a dewalt screw gun ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone try this? It’s Bosch so it must be amazing. Only elite tradesmen use Bosch.


----------



## joed9988 (May 20, 2018)

99cents said:


> Anyone try this? It’s Bosch so it must be amazing. Only elite tradesmen use Bosch.


looks ok i just like the dewalt cuz i can stick it in my tool belt and its light and doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joed9988 said:


> not sure im understanding what your saying sounds like your calling me a handy homeowner ? because ? i use a dewalt screw gun ?


Mech is a tool snob.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joed9988 said:


> not sure im understanding what your saying sounds like your calling me a handy homeowner ? because ? i use a dewalt screw gun ?


Nope!

I'm saying the twist to start feature is less than a professional feature in the tool itself.


----------



## joed9988 (May 20, 2018)

99cents said:


> Mech is a tool snob.


apparently hey i'm just commenting because its something i actually own and use i don't like using my screw drivers on small stuff, because i have mild carpel tunnel in my wrists. the light weight screw gun made sense but since i have to twist my wrist to engage it it kind of defeated the purpose.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Mech is a tool snob.



I use the DeWalt 7.2v screwdriver and like it but it has a real trigger.




I use the tools I like best regardless of brand, YES I am kind of a 'tool snob'.


----------



## joed9988 (May 20, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nope!
> 
> I'm saying the twist to start feature is less than a professional feature in the tool itself.


i dont know about less then professional but it does seem kind of gimmicky.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mack Fisher said:


> Hertz Hound photo of the spiral screwdriver brought a rush of nostalgia, as a kid I would sometimes help my uncle installing hardware using a push drill to make a pilot hole then the spiral screwdriver to drive home a slotted screw.
> I remember the 50s Bell System installer amount of 42A terminal block using the same pre-battery automatic tools.
> They were pretty good tell your screwdriver blade slipped off the slotted screw and damaged the customers wall. I think I’ll dig one out and play with it though stick to battery-powered tools on the jobsite.


I am a big fan of the yankee driver, I used one quite a bit up until just a couple years ago, but I never did get the hang of driving slotted screws with them. 

They make one now with a chuck for 1/4" hex shank bits.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

*No batteries needed*

Hertz Hound's link to a photo of the spiral screwdriver brought a rush of nostalgia, as a kid I would sometimes help my uncle installing hardware using a push drill to make a pilot hole then the spiral screwdriver to drive home a slotted screw.
I remember the 50s Bell System installer amount of 42A terminal block using the same pre-battery automatic tools. 
They were pretty good tell your screwdriver blade slipped off the slotted screw and damaged the customers wall. I think I’ll dig one out and play with it though stick to battery-powered tools on the jobsite.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

I apologize to all for the multiple post's, I have the bad habit of grabbing a new tool or device or commenting on an Internet site thinking I know how to do it then when I mess up have to go back and read the instruction manual.
I’m enjoying the site and will endeavor to comment or post in the correct locations.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nope!
> 
> I'm saying the twist to start feature is less than a professional feature in the tool itself.


But just to be clear,you have not actually tried one either,right?

I like the 7.2 too and mine is great but the Gyro fills a niche that you will never appreciate obviously.

I never use it wishing that it was a standard driver,it is not and I like it for smaller stuff and repetitive tasks that it excels at.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joed9988 said:


> i dont know about less then professional but it does seem kind of *gimmicky.*


Exactly!

Professionals not looking to play games normally want ease of use and power.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> But just to be clear,you have not actually tried one either,right?
> 
> I like the 7.2 too and mine is great but the Gyro fills a niche that you will never appreciate obviously.
> 
> I never use it wishing that it was a standard driver,it is not and I like it for smaller stuff and repetitive tasks that it excels at.


I've tried it in a tore display and I'll stick with the 7.2. Many times I've used the 7.2 in odd positions under a counter or in a machine cabinet where flicking your wrist would be awkward at the least.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Mack Fisher said:


> Hertz Hound's link to a photo of the spiral screwdriver brought a rush of nostalgia, as a kid I would sometimes help my uncle installing hardware using a push drill to make a pilot hole then the spiral screwdriver to drive home a slotted screw.
> I remember the 50s Bell System installer amount of 42A terminal block using the same pre-battery automatic tools.
> They were pretty good tell your screwdriver blade slipped off the slotted screw and damaged the customers wall. I think I’ll dig one out and play with it though stick to battery-powered tools on the jobsite.



Ever since I posted that I had the urge to go back to mom's and dig through my fathers workbench in the basement. He made all our furniture, even though he was an accountant. Even made the kitchen cabinets that are still there. My sister still sets up the Christmas train set at her house every year, with all the scratch built houses. His work shop is the way he left it back in the early 70's when he passed away. I was 5. I have a couple of his tools in my wood shop. I would never bring them to work. I don't know what I would do if I lost one. 



Then I started to think about just buying one on ebay. I'm sure after using it a few times, I would realize why we all use battery tools today. I remember my mom using the smaller Yankee all the time. It had drill bits in the handle. Anytime she needed to use a drill, that's what she would use.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

HertzHound said:


> Ever since I posted that I had the urge to go back to mom's and dig through my fathers workbench in the basement. He made all our furniture, even though he was an accountant. Even made the kitchen cabinets that are still there. My sister still sets up the Christmas train set at her house every year, with all the scratch built houses. His work shop is the way he left it back in the early 70's when he passed away. I was 5. I have a couple of his tools in my wood shop. I would never bring them to work. I don't know what I would do if I lost one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started to think about just buying one on ebay. I'm sure after using it a few times, I would realize why we all use battery tools today. I remember my mom using the smaller Yankee all the time. It had drill bits in the handle. Anytime she needed to use a drill, that's what she would use.


When I started doing Alarm work in the 70s we used the Yankee Push Drill for all sorts of things as it was a lot handier than getting the corded Milwaukee going for a few small holes.
You could get pretty good with it too and I was slow to embrace the Makita Cordless when they arrived for sure but after a short trial it was tough to deny the usefulness of the Makita for sure!

Honestly the Gyro Dewalt is the same sort of thing for me and I can not imagine anyone seriously suggesting otherwise if not even working with one first?

Really if you don't like it after giving it an honest shot first that is one thing but to decide based on trying it in a tore and then throw in your general dislike of the brand and call it a day it is all your loss but to those of us who do find it useful every day on the job I imagine the tool will not be leaving anyones pouch too soon.
If it is not broken I am sure not about to fix it.

The 7.2 volt Dewalt is great too but really too slow for anything but driving and also is too big for me now that I have the Gyro which seems so much more compact among it superior feature set that I have learned to count on.

I used one of Milwaukee little red screwdrivers too for a long time because they were the only game in town for a long time in the beginning but that thing was terrible and though the current version seems to have modern batteries I doubt I will try one again based on my past experience with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> Ever since I posted that I had the urge to go back to mom's and dig through my fathers workbench in the basement. He made all our furniture, even though he was an accountant. Even made the kitchen cabinets that are still there. My sister still sets up the Christmas train set at her house every year, with all the scratch built houses. His work shop is the way he left it back in the early 70's when he passed away. I was 5. I have a couple of his tools in my wood shop. I would never bring them to work. I don't know what I would do if I lost one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started to think about just buying one on ebay. I'm sure after using it a few times, I would realize why we all use battery tools today. I remember my mom using the smaller Yankee all the time. It had drill bits in the handle. Anytime she needed to use a drill, that's what she would use.



I have some of my GreatGrandfather's tools I use in my home shop. They all have a very sentimental value, he came here from Scotland in the early 1900s and most of his tools are marked Germany.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I am a big fan of the yankee driver, I used one quite a bit up until just a couple years ago, but I never did get the hang of driving slotted screws with them.
> 
> *They make one now with a chuck for 1/4" hex shank bits*.



I love the idea of that, is it a Stanley?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Stanley sold the rights to the Yankee name to a German company that still makes them today. Schröder.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love the idea of that, is it a Stanley?


According to Garrett Wade Stanley no longer makes one but they sell one that's made in Germany

https://www.garrettwade.com/improved-yankee-style-screwdrivers-gp.html 

The price has gone WAY up since I bought it  

Drop some hints, maybe you'll get it for Christmas


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> When I started doing Alarm work in the 70s we used the Yankee Push Drill for all sorts of things as it was a lot handier than getting the corded Milwaukee going for a few small holes.
> You could get pretty good with it too and I was slow to embrace the Makita Cordless when they arrived for sure but after a short trial it was tough to deny the usefulness of the Makita for sure!
> 
> Honestly the Gyro Dewalt is the same sort of thing for me and I can not imagine anyone seriously suggesting otherwise if not even working with one first?
> ...



Let me school you on something brother. First off I've been using tools since the early 1960s, secondly I have very large hands. If I don't like the feel of something the first time it's in my hand it isn't going to change at any time in the future. 

I pick and choose the tools I like best for me and tend not to brand shop. I have several cordless DeWalt tools I won't get rid of. But I also have Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, and Dremel. I use whatever brand fits my needs best and that little toy doesn't have a place in what I do or need.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Let me school you on something brother. First off I've been using tools since the early 1960s, secondly I have very large hands. If I don't like the feel of something the first time it's in my hand it isn't going to change at any time in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I pick and choose the tools I like best for me and tend not to brand shop. I have several cordless DeWalt tools I won't get rid of. But I also have Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, and Dremel. I use whatever brand fits my needs best and that little toy doesn't have a place in what I do or need.




Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I was really into woodworking for a hobby for a long time. Sometimes I would talk myself out of buying the big fancy shop tool, saying to myself, "Its not like they didn't make fine furniture before power tools". I have no time to get out to the garage anymore. 



I did buy the parts needed for my prototype "jersey Bender" that's going to make me millions some day!!! The first will be a wood version. then maybe aluminum.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

*More nostalgia*

More nostalgia and it’s all Hertz Hound fault with that screwdriver photo.


When I was a kid my buddies & I would bike to new subdivision watch the track houses being built, this was before OSHA and the need for securing our job sites from vandalism. We as kids would watch the carpenter’s electrician’s plumbers and other tradesmen working and had enough sense to stay out of the way and ask just a few questions. I think that was very influential part of my career path. Regardless of the quality of the YouTube video or a program on PBS there’s nothing like learning hands-on from a pro.

I still have a pair of lineman’s pliers my mentor gave me and like Hertz Hound I wouldn’t take them to the job site either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> According to Garrett Wade Stanley no longer makes one but they sell one that's made in Germany
> 
> https://www.garrettwade.com/improved-yankee-style-screwdrivers-gp.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

If I can wait until Christmas!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mack Fisher said:


> More nostalgia and it’s all Hertz Hound fault with that screwdriver photo.
> 
> 
> When I was a kid my buddies & I would bike to new subdivision watch the track houses being built, this was before OSHA and the need for securing our job sites from vandalism. We as kids would watch the carpenter’s electrician’s plumbers and other tradesmen working and had enough sense to stay out of the way and ask just a few questions. I think that was very influential part of my career path. Regardless of the quality of the YouTube video or a program on PBS there’s nothing like learning hands-on from a pro.
> ...



My Uncle Mac would pick me up as a little kid and take me out for coffee then to the supply house to buy the tools I needed for the day and then take me to the job. On top of that he'd pay me at the end of the day, that influenced my career greatly. My other Uncles didn't pay you as a kid they just bought you lunch. 

I still have every tool he ever bought me stored away.


----------

